# Oils?



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

So what's the deal with oils? Twink is eating Stella+Chewy freeze dry and Orijen, but I am reading people mentioning salmon oil/coconut oil? Are these things you guys would recommend for a puppy (4 1/2 months)? 
I'm just a little confused with what they do, do you need to use more than one at a time, etc.... 

By the way, I still swear that the change of food has been the best thing we've ever done. It's SO WEIRD how much she has changed JUST since changing her food. I must sound like a dramatic nutjob, but she is so much happier and more affectionate now. I love it, I just didn't wish it didn't make me sound crazy to say it haha.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

There's nothing crazy with commenting how happy you are to see results from good nutrition. Certain oils have essential omegas, vitamins & minerals that benefit them. There are tons of threads on here for all the different uses of these oils & how they help. Coconut oil has so many different uses. It helps to moisturize skin, makes them smell good. I don't use the two oils at the same time; I alternate them. Be careful tho, too much oil can cause diarhea.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fish/ salmon oil provides omega 3s that help the skin and coat. 
Coconut oil provides omega 6s that perform the same function. 

I used Nupro, which is a full nutritional supplement. I don't anymore because it really isn't necessary with ZP. 

You don't have to use supplements unless you choose to. They are especially useful if your chi has allergies or dry skin. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm using salmon oil for Gemma now because she has been having itchy skin and hair loss. I've read that salmon oil is very beneficial for reducing itching and improving the quality of the skin and coat overall, so I am hoping it helps her. I've also read it's beneficial for their joints and immune system. Overall, it's just a great addition to your dog's diet. Gemma is picky with some things and she absolutely loves this salmon oil.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Salmon/fish oil, in my opinion, is the best oil to feed. As folks have said, it offers Omega 3, which is great for improving the skin and coat. It has anti-inflammatory properties, too, so can be helpful for dogs with joint issues or other problems caused by inflammation. You can start offering it at any age. It's one of those supplements you really don't think you need, because your dog looks great and is thriving already... and then you try it and are completely blown away by the new silky-softness of their coat (which you already thought was soft to start). 

If you feed prey-model raw (I do), unless you're using all pasture-raised or wild meat, which can be very hard, the meat you feed will be high in omega 6s and very low in omega 3s because of the diets the animals were fed before slaughter. So, to 'balance the scale', as it were, it's recommended you supplement with a source of omega 3s, so all my guys get salmon oil.

Coconut oil can also be fed for similar reasons/issues. I prefer to use it topically as too much coconut oil taken orally causes the runs in my guys, and I've never had that problem with fish oil. However, if someone gets dry paws or cracked, dry ear-tips, rubbing a bit of coconut oil on them a few times a day for a week or so really works wonders. And it smells yummy and is completely safe to ingest, so if your dog does lick her feet (or another dog licks her ears), it's no worry.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> There's nothing crazy with commenting how happy you are to see results from good nutrition. Certain oils have essential omegas, vitamins & minerals that benefit them. There are tons of threads on here for all the different uses of these oils & how they help. Coconut oil has so many different uses. It helps to moisturize skin, makes them smell good. I don't use the two oils at the same time; I alternate them. Be careful tho, too much oil can cause diarhea.



Aw thanks, makes me feel like less of a nutso person. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Fish/ salmon oil provides omega 3s that help the skin and coat.
> Coconut oil provides omega 6s that perform the same function.
> 
> I used Nupro, which is a full nutritional supplement. I don't anymore because it really isn't necessary with ZP.
> ...


Ok, wasn't sure if it was a "mandatory" thing, you know? I don't think I'd want to start her on them until she's a bit older since she already has some stomach issues.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I'm using salmon oil for Gemma now because she has been having itchy skin and hair loss. I've read that salmon oil is very beneficial for reducing itching and improving the quality of the skin and coat overall, so I am hoping it helps her. I've also read it's beneficial for their joints and immune system. Overall, it's just a great addition to your dog's diet. Gemma is picky with some things and she absolutely loves this salmon oil.


Aw poor Gemma=(, at least you're helping her out. We give my cat Salmon gravy and her coat is always so healthy looking, makes sense now!


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Smith said:


> Salmon/fish oil, in my opinion, is the best oil to feed. As folks have said, it offers Omega 3, which is great for improving the skin and coat. It has anti-inflammatory properties, too, so can be helpful for dogs with joint issues or other problems caused by inflammation. You can start offering it at any age. It's one of those supplements you really don't think you need, because your dog looks great and is thriving already... and then you try it and are completely blown away by the new silky-softness of their coat (which you already thought was soft to start).
> 
> If you feed prey-model raw (I do), unless you're using all pasture-raised or wild meat, which can be very hard, the meat you feed will be high in omega 6s and very low in omega 3s because of the diets the animals were fed before slaughter. So, to 'balance the scale', as it were, it's recommended you supplement with a source of omega 3s, so all my guys get salmon oil.
> 
> Coconut oil can also be fed for similar reasons/issues. I prefer to use it topically as too much coconut oil taken orally causes the runs in my guys, and I've never had that problem with fish oil. However, if someone gets dry paws or cracked, dry ear-tips, rubbing a bit of coconut oil on them a few times a day for a week or so really works wonders. And it smells yummy and is completely safe to ingest, so if your dog does lick her feet (or another dog licks her ears), it's no worry.


Ah hah, VERY interseting. You really know your stuff =). Thanks a lot!


----------

